# First day...



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Of the transition onto Eden! We tried ZP with no success  we gave it to him for a week on a 75/25 ratio. He ate around the ZP. How he managed it we are still unsure. All we achieved was the cat having an extra breakfast and tea if we didn't pick the bowl up quick enough! We feed a pets at home brand which on dog food advisor says its 4 and a bit stars but it has rice in it which seems to make him bunged up. We hope he likes this one because at the moment we hve noticed ALOT of thinning on his chest and he seems to be shedding an awful lot  we have ordered some coconut oil to help with the skin/shedding. Is there anything else we could/should be giving him? Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tried soaking the ZP? The soaking will bring out the smell. Which ZP are you feeding? You could add cod liver or salmon oil to it. I don't think rice should be fed to an animal on a continual basis even if it is in a dog food. It's only good for upset stomach or diarreah. It could be the reason for the hair loss. Vitamin E, Cod liver, salmon oil, omega 3's are helpful with hair loss.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Tried soaking it in warm water, cold water, chicken stock. Nothing could tempt him! We give cold liver to the cat for her coat so will b trying that tonight! Thanks for the suggestions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

